# KDE-3.5.9: Eject wirft die CD nicht aus [solved]

## Wolle

Ich habe von KDE-3.5.8 auf KDE-3.5.9 upgedatet. Auf dem Desktop habe ich ein Icon "CD-ROM DEVICE" mit einem "Eject" im Kontextmenü. Seit dem Update sagt diese Funktion 'KDE Eject - KDialog: Can't find UDI for URL /dev/cdrom".

```
wth01 wolle # ls -ld /dev/cdrom

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 May 23 07:53 /dev/cdrom -> hdc

wth01 wolle # grep cdrom /etc/fstab

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

```

Die Suchmaschine meines Vertrauens lieferte zu dem Problem u.a. dieses: http://archives.mandrivalinux.com/cooker/2007-04/msg01416.php

Nun gut - mit sowas kann ich sehr pragmatisch umgehen:

```
wth01 wolle # sed -i 's#^/dev/cdrom#/dev/hdc#' /etc/fstab

wth01 wolle # grep cdrom /etc/fstab

/dev/hdc        /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

```

Dann noch das Device in meinem "CD-ROM DEVICE" auf /dev/hdc geändert mit dem Erfolg: Statt der Fehlermeldung passiert bei "Eject" gar nichts mehr. Auf der Kommandozeile macht 'eject' immer noch brav das, was es soll.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

Mandriva hat anscheinend bereits den Bug an bugs.kde.org weitergemeldet: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143494

Dort gibt es auch ein kdeeject shellskrip, welches bei mir anstandslos funktioniert (selbst ohne installiertes HAL).

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Wolle

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Mandriva hat anscheinend bereits den Bug an bugs.kde.org weitergemeldet: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143494
> 
> Dort gibt es auch ein kdeeject shellskrip, welches bei mir anstandslos funktioniert (selbst ohne installiertes HAL).
> ...

 

HAL scheint bei mir auch das Problem zu sein. Das Script ruft dbus-send um HAL zum Auswurf der CD zu bewegen. Wenn HAL nicht installiert ist, wird ein simples 'eject $device' ausgeführt.

Ich hab das HAL-Zeugs jetzt mal aus dem Mandriva-Script hart rausgepatcht und bin glücklich damit.

Danke für die Hilfe. --> solved

----------

## Polynomial-C

So,

ich schubse den Thread mal wieder nach oben. Ich hatte etwas mehr Zeit, mich mit den Problem zu beschäftigen und habe mal einen Bugreport (bug 237231) eröffnet.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## toralf

Wozu braucht man kde-ejct eigentlich ? Ich habe es nicht installiert:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/tmp $ equery l eject

[ Searching for package 'eject' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1 (0)

```

 und trotzdem im Kontextmenü den "Auswerf"-Button ...

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..

```
$ equery l eject

[ Searching for package 'eject' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1 (0)
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
$ eix -I eject

[I] sys-apps/eject

     Available versions:  2.1.5-r1 {nls}

     Installed versions:  2.1.5-r1(02:01:41 21.06.2008)(nls)

     Homepage:            http://eject.sourceforge.net/ http://ca.geocities.com/jefftranter@rogers.com/eject.html

     Description:         A command to eject a disc from the CD-ROM drive
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

Argh, es gibt ja gar kein kde-eject package.

Das Binary /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdeeject gehört zu kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Und es ist auch kein echtes Binary, sondern "nur" ein Shellskript: 

```
# file $(which kdeeject)

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdeeject: POSIX shell script text executable
```

----------

